# DEFCON 27



## Florida173 (Jul 29, 2019)

Anyone headed to Vegas this year for defcon? Looking forward to some of the sessions and villages.

DEFCON main page

Conference Schedule

Demo Labs

Workshops

Village Forums


----------



## Dame (Jul 29, 2019)

Always wanted to go. Kind of want to watch "Spot the Fed" going down.


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Florida173 (Jul 30, 2019)

Dame said:


> Always wanted to go. Kind of want to watch "Spot the Fed" going down.



The joke these days is that it's turned into "spot the hacker."


----------



## Gunz (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## GOTWA (Jul 30, 2019)

Nerds


----------



## Board and Seize (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm toying with the idea of heading down now that I live in the rough vicinity, and am particularly interested in the Hack the Sea village.  I even briefly thought about putting in for a talk there when I found out about it in June before the demands of daily life bitchslapped that idea right out of my head.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 31, 2019)

Reserve SUITE B for me. Mr. BYEMAN.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 1, 2019)

Nobody?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 1, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Nobody?


I hate when this site makes me Google and learn! 😡😂


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 1, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Nobody?


For the past 20 min I thought it was a Mr. Bean reference. Thank god for search engines.


----------



## Dame (Aug 1, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Reserve SUITE B for me. Mr. BYEMAN.


Been a long time since I felt this ignorant. Thank you. Needed that.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 12, 2019)

Just got back home.. Great convention. Here are a few pics if anyone is interested.

Waiting in swag line, guy in front of me had mariokart on his back that people could play




That was the official badge this year. Has a board on the back with some LEDs that bleed through when you "pair" it with other people and other types of badges. So pairing with the goons (security), other humans, speakers, vendors, press, artists, and variety of other types of people will eventually "level" you up. Pretty cool idea and it got people interacting with people. 



Some swag




Highend SDRs for sale in the vendor area.



Some people were able to reverse engineer the badge and read how successful have been in leveling. I had 28.57% of the flags unlocked by this point. My wife had 42.86%, so she was cheating on on me with other badges apparently.



Waterfall from an SDR that was broacasting at the wireless village. Pretty cool they were embedding images into the RF broadcast.



Met Jack from the Darknet Diaries podcast



Got to pull in about 7 gigs of packets from the defcon free wifi. Happy I wasn't on the Wall of Sheep myself


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 12, 2019)

Saw a lot of cool badges for #badgelife


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 13, 2019)

SDR?


----------



## Board and Seize (Aug 13, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> SDR?


Software-defined radio


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 13, 2019)

I have this one.

Nooelec - Nooelec NESDR SMArt XTR SDR - Premium RTL-SDR w/ Extended Tuning Range, Aluminum Enclosure, 0.5PPM TCXO, SMA Input

Haven't done too much with it, but I have grabbed ads-b from planes flying in the region. 

Next year I plan on doing some of the CTF events in the wireless village.


----------



## Dame (Aug 13, 2019)

You didn't even call.


----------

